# For Sale : 1 X Thompson Ctr. Muzzle Loader Scope



## F250 (Feb 28, 2014)

Legal to use during the Utah ML season. Bought new this year for $130.00, shot a buck, and probably won't be using it again. Will sell for $85.00


----------



## F250 (Feb 28, 2014)

I think I should clarify : The scope worked out fine. I live in New England, and don't know if/when I would be able to participate in the Utah ML season again.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wish this had come up for sale earlier... bought one new for my boy's Christmas present muzzle loader.


-DallanC


----------

